# looking for a Afm (or maf, whichever you prefer).



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

Mine is bad, I believe. If you have one you can part with email me or post it.
I have posted this in classifieds on a couple forums and so far havn't had much luck at all...so I figured maybe more people would see the request if I posted it here.


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

ebay is your friend....... or car-parts.com


----------



## ChrisCheezer (Apr 26, 2004)

Engloid said:


> Mine is bad, I believe. If you have one you can part with email me or post it.
> I have posted this in classifieds on a couple forums and so far havn't had much luck at all...so I figured maybe more people would see the request if I posted it here.


I have one for sale.. if u still need one get at me.

try to get me at AIM:ChisCheezer


----------

